# W2k Benutzeranmeldung an einer Domäne



## hornet1410 (26. Oktober 2004)

Morgen erst mal...

Hab da ein kleines Problem und bräuchte dringend Hilfe.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit verschiedenen Domänen-Usern die Anmeldung an einem W2k Client, möglicherweiße auch über die Active Directory (W2k-Server) zu verbieten?

Wenn ja? Wiiie?


----------



## xCondoRx (26. Oktober 2004)

Evtl. könntest du den Benutzern den Zugriff auf die Profile verweigern, sofern sie nicht servergespeichert sind.. Weiss jetzt aber nicht genau, wie sich das verhält.. Soll die Verweigerung für den Lokalen Rechner sein oder sollen sich die Benutzer nicht in der Domäne anmelden dürfen?


----------



## Robert Steichele (26. Oktober 2004)

Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass sich diverse User an einem bestimmten Client nicht anmelden dürfen?


----------



## TheNBP (27. Oktober 2004)

Verwaltung > Lokale Sicherheitseinstellungen > Lokale Richtlinien > Zuweisen von Benutzerrechten > Lokale Anmeldung verweigern


----------



## spirit (2. November 2004)

Hallo

Da die Userverwaltung auf dem Domänencontroller stattfindet, ist es doch am einfachsten das Konto des betreffenden Users zu deaktivieren. Dann kann er sich nirgens mehr innerhalb der Domain anmelden....


----------



## Robert Steichele (2. November 2004)

Deswegen ja meine Frage, denn wenn er es nur an diversen Clients unterbinden will, wird es schwierig.


----------



## xCondoRx (3. November 2004)

Hast du die lokale Anmeldung denn mal verweigert? Siehe 3 Posts weiter oben..


----------



## Robert Steichele (3. November 2004)

Ist das Thema für den ursprünglichen Ersteller überhaupt noch aktuell, denn weitere Informationen zu dem Problem wären ganz hilfreich.


----------

